# Residential Remodel estimate



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Grizz1801 said:


> Does anyone have a good round about estimate for a complete rewire (not including service) for an 1100 sq FT. house. Rough in and trim. with decora trim added, no fixtures or heaters included



Not to exceed $75,000. That should cover you. even the incidentals.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

$3,500,0000.00 is my standard rate....i add or deduct from there...:whistling2:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Grizz1801 said:


> Does anyone have a good round about estimate for a complete rewire (not including service) for an 1100 sq FT. house. Rough in and trim. with decora trim added, no fixtures or heaters included


It's very simple. Here's the formula:
My yearly overhead 
+ 
My owner salary
+
My electrician salary
+
Profit margin
/
Number of billable hours per year
=
X
Then,
Number of hours I plan on the job taking
*
x
+
Materials
=
What I would charge.

Problem is, NONE OF THOSE NUMBERS WILL WORK FOR YOU.

I just did a rewire on a 1200 sq. ft. House, ample crawls space room, ample attic space, ran a circuit out to a detached garage, and did a new 200 amp surface mount panel upgrade for just under $9k. 

I spent $1,840.61 on material, spent 38 hours on the job, myself and a helper. Paid all cash, 50% up front, balance paid when panel passed.

Came out to just over $150/hr. I need $125 to meet yearly goals. This was after giving a $900 discount for cash. Although, I don't think I'll be giving discounts for cash again. Paid is paid.... Don't really care what method....


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I am thinking of $9,500 or so.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Is it completely gutted or are you fishing everything? If you had more details might be able to get some help. There are some guys on the forum that can pretty much bid it just by looking at specs.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Grizz1801 said:


> Does anyone have a good round about estimate for a complete rewire (not including service) for an 1100 sq FT. house. Rough in and trim. with decora trim added, no fixtures or heaters included


$7995.03

Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I am thinking of $9,500 or so.


Dam i have got to raise my prices..:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

over9000


----------



## Thowee (May 15, 2013)

"Paid all cash, 50% up front, balance paid when panel passed."

Damn- that sounds great! I assume your a licensed sparky in Cali- How did you get around that old CSLB requirement of any moneys paid in advance not to exceed 10% of contract price? I always thought there might be a loophole in that requirement- but never figured it out.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Man I wish I could use the formula kicking around this board.

In my real world competition sets the price. Supply and demand, etc. You can bid hundreds of jobs using that formula and sit at home watching TV. Now if everybody used it life would great and I'd have my new Harley and maybe a Mercedes. I have never seen $125 an hour and I've been around a long time.

I just did one. $2168 in material. I work by myself so efficiency is down. Getting older so considerably slower and what the heck I'm not in a hurry anymore anyway and needed something to do. Add another week to the above 80 hours. << but that's just me. My sig adds some time too.


----------



## highleg (May 11, 2013)

daveEM said:


> Man I wish I could use the formula kicking around this board.
> 
> In my real world competition sets the price. Supply and demand, etc. You can bid hundreds of jobs using that formula and sit at home watching TV. Now if everybody used it life would great and I'd have my new Harley and maybe a Mercedes. I have never seen $125 an hour and I've been around a long time.
> 
> I just did one. $2168 in material. I work by myself so efficiency is down. Getting older so considerably slower and what the heck I'm not in a hurry anymore anyway and needed something to do. Add another week to the above 80 hours. << but that's just me. My sig adds some time too.


So you are slow, you dilly-dally but you don't care because "it's something to do", you won't accept help, and you charge a low rate that may not even allow you to break even.

Good advice... :thumbup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

highleg said:


> So you are slow, you dilly-dally but you don't care because "it's something to do", you won't accept help, and you charge a low rate that may not even allow you to break even.
> 
> Good advice... :thumbup:


Respect your elders!!:laughing::laughing: If it's a remodel and not gutted out how do you bid it??? T&M unless you have x-ray vision and can see all the fire stops in the stud cavities and are able to see if the old romex is staple with metal straps inside the walls!!! I'm hating it!!!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

highleg said:


> Good advice... :thumbup:


You forgot to offer yours.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Whatever number you come up with, detail exactly what you are responsible for in your estimate. Throw in a cover-your-a$$ clause like "Subject to site conditions". Call it what it is, an "estimate". In the remodel business, change orders can often mean the difference between making money and putting in time.


----------



## highleg (May 11, 2013)

daveEM said:


> You forgot to offer yours.


I didn't forget, I chose not to.


----------



## Resiwireman (Apr 27, 2011)

daveEM said:


> Man I wish I could use the formula kicking around this board.
> 
> In my real world competition sets the price. Supply and demand, etc. You can bid hundreds of jobs using that formula and sit at home watching TV. Now if everybody used it life would great and I'd have my new Harley and maybe a Mercedes. I have never seen $125 an hour and I've been around a long time.
> 
> I just did one. $2168 in material. I work by myself so efficiency is down. Getting older so considerably slower and what the heck I'm not in a hurry anymore anyway and needed something to do. Add another week to the above 80 hours. << but that's just me. My sig adds some time too.



I agree with your first paragraph. I think that formula applies to a service company.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

daveEM said:


> Man I wish I could use the formula kicking around this board.
> 
> In my real world competition sets the price. Supply and demand, etc. You can bid hundreds of jobs using that formula and sit at home watching TV. Now if everybody used it life would great and I'd have my new Harley and maybe a Mercedes. I have never seen $125 an hour and I've been around a long time.
> 
> I just did one. $2168 in material. I work by myself so efficiency is down. Getting older so considerably slower and what the heck I'm not in a hurry anymore anyway and needed something to do. Add another week to the above 80 hours. << but that's just me. My sig adds some time too.


If you only give a grand total price on your bids you can easily make much more than that.

If you bid jobs and you expose your hourly rates and material costs,then you will always be locked in to the lowest price.


----------



## Brynn217 (Jul 21, 2012)

If you work by yourself the actual final rate really doesnt matter... If you take your time and make the customer feel that you really do care about them, that can result in more work. 

Like the older man above, On a job that is Bid, If I dont have anything to do after work that day, I will take my time. It doesnt cost me anything extra to work until 7pm vs 3pm... except that the traffic will be alot better at 7pm. Its your time, use it how you want. The only time it does matter is when you quote the job for people you hire. Then your time needs to match actual hours worked.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

$11,500.00 and there best be a good deli nearby.


----------



## Brynn217 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, A Deli is part of creating your own conditions..... Plan Ahead People!


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Grizz1801 said:


> Does anyone have a good round about estimate for a complete rewire (not including service) for an 1100 sq FT. house. Rough in and trim. with decora trim added, no fixtures or heaters included


That depends what color is the carpet and does it match the drapes?



wendon said:


> T&M unless you have x-ray vision and can see all the fire stops in the stud cavities ...


You don't actually do many do you?


In my world 1100 square feet no appliances wired to minimum no service without demo 8500-9500 less is there is a basement or crawl and an attic. Patching and painting by others. I'd hang myself if I was there a full 40 hours.


----------

